# Does anybody know Enova Medical Response, Los Angeles?



## EMS25 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Enova Medical Response Inc, Los Angeles* 
I found them on the web. Does anybody know anything about this company? I am thinking about applying to them.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Nov 16, 2009)

It's an LA county transfer service...treat these like pit vipers and give them wide berth.


----------



## Nova (Nov 17, 2009)

I hear they're going through a lawsuit..
can someone confirm?
I am in no way tied with Enova btw 
:glare:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2009)

That company is not listed as being licensed by LA County for operation in LA County.

http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/Overnames.pdf

Of course this won't be the first time an ambulance company has been busted for operating in LA County without a license. I'd also be weary of companies that don't have a website in this day and age. Of course the only thing worse than no website is a bad website. For giggles, I was looking at a few websites for LA companies and one had really poor English and apparently at one time advocated calling them before 911 (Google "Mauran Ambulance" and read the description) while another company plagerized the description for EMTs from the California occupational guide.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mauran also does TV and movie stand by. They make a dramatic appearance in this episode of Operation Repo.

Enter Mauran at 4:48.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeVT_FIjy2A


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2009)

Too bad Operation Repo is fake.


----------



## Nova (Nov 17, 2009)

Mufasa556 said:


> Mauran also does TV and movie stand by. They make a dramatic appearance in this episode of Operation Repo.
> 
> Enter Mauran at 4:48.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeVT_FIjy2A



LOL great find ^_^


----------



## eveningsky339 (Nov 17, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> That company is not listed as being licensed by LA County for operation in LA County.
> 
> http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/AmbulanceLicensing/Overnames.pdf
> 
> Of course this won't be the first time an ambulance company has been busted for operating in LA County without a license. I'd also be weary of companies that don't have a website in this day and age. Of course the only thing worse than no website is a bad website. For giggles, I was looking at a few websites for LA companies and one had really poor English and apparently at one time advocated calling them before 911 (Google "Mauran Ambulance" and read the description) while another company plagerized the description for EMTs from the California occupational guide.



Oh lord... "Trust Our Professional Stuff!"  ???  Who in blazes designed this crap?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 17, 2009)

The best part of that website is the "Services" page that has a stock call center photo and a picture of an ambulance that is definitely not operating in California (California restricts blue lights to the police).


----------



## dmc2007 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mufasa556 said:


> Mauran also does TV and movie stand by. They make a dramatic appearance in this episode of Operation Repo.
> 
> Enter Mauran at 4:48.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeVT_FIjy2A



The moment Mauran came up I thought of that episode.  Some of the worst acting I've ever seen.  I can imagine that crew was thrilled that they were taking part in such a piece of cinematic art.


----------



## exodus (Nov 18, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> The moment Mauran came up I thought of that episode.  Some of the worst acting I've ever seen.  I can imagine that crew was thrilled that they were taking part in such a piece of cinematic art.



They coulda at least had medics fake an IV and shiz.


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 18, 2009)

exodus said:


> They coulda at least had medics fake an IV and shiz.




They faked sheets and harnesses.


----------



## EMS25 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I'll stay away from them. Well, there is more companies out there.

Thanks again.


----------

